# Egg Free Mayonnaise



## powerplantop (Jul 22, 2017)

INGREDIENTS
3/4 cup oil Your favorite neutral flavored oil
1/4  cup Aquafaba Liquid from cooking chickpeas
1/4  teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon Dijon Mustard
1 Tablespoon Lemon Juice Or vinegar
Vegan Mayo
INSTRUCTIONS
Add all ingredients into a tall container
Use an immersion blender and blend until everything comes together.
Place into the refrigerator for 1 hour.

Simple Vegan / Egg Free Mayo


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks, this is interesting.

Can I use the liquid from canned chickpeas or is their some magic involved in starting with dried beans.

Look forward to seeing more great tips and recipes on your new site!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 23, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks, this is interesting.
> 
> Can I use the liquid from canned chickpeas or is their some magic involved in starting with dried beans.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more great tips and recipes on your new site!



It will work with the liquid from canned ones. But I prefer to cook my own. 

If its to thin for you you can blend in a chickpea or two.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks!

I think I will give it a try as a sort of Aioli salad dressing with lots of garlic and a squirt of lemon or lime juice.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes, this sounds quite interesting.   Shall give it a shot.  Need to go get chickpeas to soak over night ..  

Thanks for posting ..  Have  a nice day ..


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 23, 2017)

This is great. TB doesn't like the bought egg/soy free mayos and he was able to go a short time with real mayo but was reacting again. I will try this next time I cook some chickpeas for me which will probably be this week!

Thanks!


----------



## VanessaB (Jul 7, 2018)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## taxlady (Jul 7, 2018)

Sounds worth trying. Sometimes, even if you eat eggs, you don't want to eat them raw. Printed out the recipe from Powerplantop's web link.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 7, 2018)

VanessaB said:


> Thank you for sharing



Your very welcome. 




taxlady said:


> Sounds worth trying. Sometimes, even if you eat eggs, you don't want to eat them raw. Printed out the recipe from Powerplantop's web link.



Being able to printout recipes and nutrition info were some of the main things I wanted for my website. Hopefully soon work load will allow me to get back to creating / posting more recipes.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 8, 2018)

powerplantop said:


> ...
> Being able to printout recipes and nutrition info were some of the main things I wanted for my website. Hopefully soon work load will allow me to get back to creating / posting more recipes.


Being able to print a printer friendly version was handy. When I say I printed it, I mean that I printed it as a PDF. I have a PDF printer set up as my default printer. The recipe is now stored on my 'puter and I can make a dead tree version if I want one.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 8, 2018)

Looks good.
I haven't attempted making egg free mayo yet, but i can see its in my future.

Whats the Fridge life on this ?


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 8, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Looks good.
> I haven't attempted making egg free mayo yet, but i can see its in my future.
> 
> Whats the Fridge life on this ?



Only a few days, its starts to get watery. 

This is my favorite version. Vegan Crack Sauce Its dangerous for me to have this in the house.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 9, 2018)

powerplantop said:


> INGREDIENTS
> 3/4 cup oil Your favorite neutral flavored oil
> 1/4 cup Aquafaba Liquid from cooking chickpeas
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> ...


I've made a note of this for the next time my vegan friends come to stay. My sampling of the stuff that comes in jars put me off for life but there's nothing in this recipe that I don't like.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 9, 2018)

powerplantop said:


> Only a few days, its starts to get watery.
> 
> This is my favorite version. Vegan Crack Sauce Its dangerous for me to have this in the house.


 Do you think (or know) if would it work to decant it into very small containers and freeze it? (There must be vegan or egg sensitive singletons around here)


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 9, 2018)

powerplantop said:


> INGREDIENTS
> 3/4 cup oil Your favorite neutral flavored oil
> 1/4  cup Aquafaba Liquid from cooking chickpeas
> 1/4  teaspoon salt
> ...


I’m not being intentionally snide or ironic, but wouldn’t a recipe for eggless mayo that _includes _eggless mayo be more of an enhancement or a “hack” than a recipe for eggless mayo?


----------



## taxlady (Jul 9, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I’m not being intentionally snide or ironic, but wouldn’t a recipe for eggless mayo that _includes _eggless mayo be more of an enhancement or a “hack” than a recipe for eggless mayo?


 Did you misunderstand the recipe? The last item on the ingredient list is "1 Tablespoon Lemon Juice Or vinegar", not "Vegan Mayo". It would have been more clear with a line or a blank line between them. "Vegan Mayo" is the header for the instructions.

...
1 teaspoon Dijon Mustard
1 Tablespoon Lemon Juice Or vinegar
~~~~~~~~~~~
Vegan Mayo
INSTRUCTIONS
Add all ingredients into a tall container ...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 9, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Did you misunderstand the recipe? The last item on the ingredient list is "1 Tablespoon Lemon Juice Or vinegar", not "Vegan Mayo". It would have been more clear with a line or a blank line between them. "Vegan Mayo" is the header for the instructions.
> 
> ...
> 1 teaspoon Dijon Mustard
> ...



If the recipe is for vegan mayo, why does the instruction section need a header saying that? It does make it confusing.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 9, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> If the recipe is for vegan mayo, why does the instruction section need a header saying that? It does make it confusing.


I agree, it's confusing. I'm guessing it was a copy & paste from the recipe on PPO's website and it just turned out unfortunate.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 9, 2018)

taxlady said:


> I agree, it's confusing. I'm guessing it was a copy & paste from the recipe on PPO's website and it just turned out unfortunate.


Makes sense [emoji2]


----------



## taxlady (Jul 9, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Makes sense [emoji2]


  I looked at the recipe on PPO's website. It was in the first post in the thread. Here it is again, Simple Vegan / Egg Free Mayo


There's a "print" icon/button on that website, so I printed a PDF for my files.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 9, 2018)

powerplantop said:


> INGREDIENTS
> 3/4 cup oil Your favorite neutral flavored oil
> 1/4 cup Aquafaba Liquid from cooking chickpeas
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> ...


I hope you don't mind, Powerplantop, but I've passed your recipe to a vegan friend who hasn't found a commercial mayo substitute she can live with. She told me to say "Thank you".


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 10, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Did you misunderstand the recipe? The last item on the ingredient list is "1 Tablespoon Lemon Juice Or vinegar", not "Vegan Mayo". It would have been more clear with a line or a blank line between them. "Vegan Mayo" is the header for the instructions.
> 
> ...
> 1 teaspoon Dijon Mustard
> ...


That explains it. I guess my first hint should have been that there’s no amount for “Vegan Mayo,” and it’s capitalized. You must admit though that it does look as though the title is part of the recipe! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> That explains it. I guess my first hint should have been that there’s no amount for “Vegan Mayo,” and it’s capitalized. You must admit though that it does look as though the title is part of the recipe! Thanks for clarifying.


I read it that way at first too.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 10, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> I hope you don't mind, Powerplantop, but I've passed your recipe to a vegan friend who hasn't found a commercial mayo substitute she can live with. She told me to say "Thank you".



Thank you for passing to her and she is very welcome.

Here we have a brand called JUST that is really good.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 10, 2018)

What can I use instead of immersion blender? Food processor or mixer?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 10, 2018)

Why not just use the Vegan Mayo that's added ??


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2018)

jennyema said:


> Why not just use the Vegan Mayo that's added ??


Did you see my reply about that? Egg Free Mayonnaise - Page 2 - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 12, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> What can I use instead of immersion blender? Food processor or mixer?


Either I would think. I use a hand-held mixer to make "real" mayonnaise but I know people who use the processor or even a liquidiser. As they say "you pays your money and you makes your choice".


----------

